# Anyone need Whizzer Parts?



## Connor (Jul 13, 2019)

Just posted these in the F/S section. Let me know if anyone wants them...
-Connor


----------



## koolwhizzer (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi.  What are you asking for them??


----------



## Lynchwrench (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes what are you asking for the parts.


----------



## Connor (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry, this was a little while ago and I no longer have access to these parts... However, I do have some other Whizzer parts:


----------



## Unforgiven (Oct 15, 2019)

I would be interested in just the Flywheel bolt with left-hand thread... If it is still available, let me know please ! Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Connor (Oct 21, 2019)

Unforgiven said:


> I would be interested in just the Flywheel bolt with left-hand thread... If it is still available, let me know please ! Thanks, Jim.




Just the bolt? How about the bolt and it comes with a flywheel?
-Connor


----------



## Unforgiven (Oct 21, 2019)

A friend had the bolt and gave it to me, so I hope I won't need another. But thanks for helping me out. Best regards, Jim.


----------

